# Desperately seeking...... lowther hound show 1992



## chancing (23 August 2018)

Hi desperately looking for photos/articles or both from lowther hound show 1992. In particular the reserve champion doghound. 

If anyone has any photos or copies of h and h or hounds with article or photos please telephone 0 7 7 0 7 6 2 6 7 9 0 

Much appreciated!!

Thank you


----------

